# Looking for 1st car



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking to buy my daughter her first car. Anyone have any leads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What are you looking for and what budget. Auto or manual transmission power windows or manual windows locks etc...


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I have a 1967 bobbed deuce and a half. It's safe, it's slow, and once she can park it she'll be able to park anything!


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Couple hundred leads on Cleveland's Craigslist.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’ve had good luck twice now buying 3 year old Ford Escapes that are lease turn ins for a reasonable price. Should be able to find something low 20’s if that is in your price range.

My daughter drove one in high school and just left for college 4 hours away in it. Wanted something that would be reliable and low enough mileage that would get her through school and out into the world on her own. So far so good.

if it was going to only be for a few years and local driving only, would go less expensive with an older car with higher mileage.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

What’s your price range?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

get er a Tacoma stick 4-banger, she'll be too embarrased to have passengers but it'll get through anything😂


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> get er a Tacoma stick 4-banger, she'll be too embarrased to have passengers but it'll get through anything😂


Hey now . I have one of those and it is bullet proof .


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

5k car. Wondered if anyone had anything before we buy one from a dealer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I've had good luck in the past on Auto Trader. Set your max price and distance you are willing to go. Sometimes you can get a good deal on a lot, but I prefer private sellers. My last good deal ended up being in Pittsburgh but had a lot of communication and pictures before I made the drive.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One lot I would recommend checking is Bowling's Used Cars in S Canton. They have been good to me in the past and sometimes have pretty nice vehicles in your price range. 





Home > Bowling's Used Cars | Business Established in 1959 | Pre-Owned Vehicles | Canton, Ohio


Welcome to Bowling's Used Cars. Welcome to our new site. For over 50 years (since 1959), Bowling's Used Cars has proudly been the leader in QUALITY Vehicles and Service in the Canton, Massillon and Akron area. (330) 484-6444/(330) 479-8453



www.bowlingsusedcars.com


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

DancinBear said:


> 5k car. Wondered if anyone had anything before we buy one from a dealer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5k from dealer.
the dealer make 2k to 3k profit,that mean he is seling you car what is worted 2k.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> 5k from dealer.
> the dealer make 2k to 3k profit,that mean he is seling you car what is worted 2k.


That's the point of being in business, to make money. If someone will pay a certain price for a product or item, that is at that time what that specific thing is worth


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> That's the point of being in business, to make money. If someone will pay a certain price for a product or item, that is at that time what that specific thing is worth


if you like to make money,then make money where are aviable,not hurting anybody,like trading comodyti,noubady care if you make 1 milion a day.
when you riping people off seling cars is not busines it is caled steeling.
same thing is hapening with gas and meat now.
i ges i have defrend standards then you.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> if you like to make money,then make money where are aviable,not hurting anybody,like trading comodyti,noubady care if you make 1 milion a day.
> when you riping people off seling cars is not busines it is caled steeling.
> same thing is hapening with gas and meat now.
> i ges i have defrend standards then you.


Doubtful as I'm one of the most frugal people I know. I will haggle over the most basic items because I know the true value but at the end of the day if someone is willing to pay a certain price and both parties leave feeling they got a fair deal than so be it. Are car dealers fair? Nope, not in the least. But at then end of the day everyone is in business to make money. 

Do you think every dollar you make at work wasn't made through a deal your company made that benefited them and not you?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

the guy is looking for car.
i gave him advise.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I bought both my kids Hondas, 1 Civic and 1 Accord, shopped till I found 1 owner cars with 90,000-100,000 miles, $5,500-7,500.that was 10-12 years ago, right now you don't get much of a car for $5.000


----------

